# Miss Spelling + Their They're There - George's Rants Both Together



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2004)

Eye have noticed in many posts that people Miss Spell a lot and Iam having a hard time reading they're posts, sew Eye skip two the next won and carry on.  Dose anyone else have this same problem?  Eye may bee missin a important point every time Eye dew something like that, butt Eye just cant stand to waste my thyme tryin to decifer others poor English or grammar.  Wear dew Eye go from hear?

You're help wood bee greatly appreciated.

GW


----------



## George Wallace (11 Aug 2004)

Eye sea someone has taken offence.  Wear wood that person suggest we move this thread?  Having fun with Spell Chequer is the name of the game hear.  Sew their!

Anne option two Locke this thread is also proposed.  Sew they're is sum question as two why to such options are two bee offered two the bored hear.  

Eye have chequed this too oar more thymes four spelling errors;
Their appear two bee nun.  
Shirley Eye must bee wright inn my assumption that Eye got a good i four spelling.  Wright!
Eye guess Eye am two board too cheque my spelling inn the dictionary oar two spend any thyme trying two correct my grammar.  Spell Chequer should dew that four me.

Eye am shore ewe have sum more instances of miss spellings.  Cum on....lets go four it.

GW


----------



## Danjanou (11 Aug 2004)

2 kewl george eye luv it 8)


----------



## Sundborg (11 Aug 2004)

lmao   That's great man.


----------



## Excolis (11 Aug 2004)

ROFLMAO   LOL...    this is thread is greight...  lol       ;D ;D ;D :dontpanic:


----------



## Lexi (12 Aug 2004)

LMFAO,
That's too much.   ;D

What are the words that sound the same but are spelt differently called again? 
(Dammit, I'm on vacation, I don't need to know now, ask me if I remember in a month...   ;D)

On a more serious note, _usually_ posts that are unreadable don't contribute much to the thread, so it's safe to skip them.


----------



## combat_medic (12 Aug 2004)

Lexi: They're called synonyms; words like "their," "they're" and "there."


----------



## Lexi (12 Aug 2004)

Heh, thanks, it slipped my mind and I was too lazy to reach for the mouse..
Like I said, I'm on vacation.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2004)

Witch which?


----------



## rdschultz (13 Aug 2004)

Synonyms are words that have similar meanings n.

Homophones are words that sound the same but have different spellings.


----------



## clasper (13 Aug 2004)

And homonym is a synonym for homophone.  That should make everything clear now, write?


----------



## George Wallace (19 Aug 2004)

Write!  That hole lying was a tongue twister.  Wood it help if oui promoted the ewes of a Thesaurus?

Witch direction wood this lead us?  Dew ewe sea wear this may take off on a tangent?  Next their wood bee won or too people submitting tongue twisters, rather than a cinnamon.  Watt wood oui dew then?  Eye dew knot think oui wood bee able two stop this thread Fromm being split into to.  Whey out their inn saber space their are two Manny unknowns.

Watt dew ewe think?

GW


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2005)

i sea a roll hear four a break and sum fun.  i sea sew many spelling errors and pore grammar on this sight lately, I'm amazed at wear hour education system has gone.  as i role back the years of learning i have had two go threw to get to wear i m i feel a pane of sadness in my sole.  sum wards i have found incorrectly spelled would be:

I dew think their our better way es to communicate.  Wide knot ewes them?


----------



## camochick (1 Mar 2005)

I am so smart S-M-R-T >


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Mar 2005)

A B, C D FISH?
M NO FISH!
S M R, C D B D I's


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2005)

NOD ER WON:
A B, C D DUKS?
M R KNOT!
M R TEW!
KNOT!
O S M R, C D E D B D WINGS!
O SEW M R


----------



## stukirkpatrick (1 Mar 2005)

Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at an Elingsh uinervtisy, it deosn't 
mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoetnt tihng is 
taht frist and lsat ltteer is at the rghit pclae. The rset can be a toatl mses 
and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae we do not raed 
ervey lteter by it slef but the wrod as a wlohe. 
Amzanig


----------



## Korus (1 Mar 2005)

George, you just gave me a headache...


----------



## ps387 (1 Mar 2005)

Kirkpatrick's post was easier to read than George's! But you both caused me a bit of a mental meltdown  ;D

And yes, if the spelling/grammer displayed by some of the kids (anyone under 21 as far as I'm concerned) who post on this board is indicative of what our educational system is producing, we are in for a world of hurt.


----------



## Korus (1 Mar 2005)

scroo it. im tyred of th miss spelling to. its realy geting on mi nervs nou. all so the lak of capytalizashion is kyling me. butt i ges its kewl to miss spell on th internet.

srry i jest neded tu vent after reedyng a cuple posts were kyds continud to miss spell an rite kewl aftr beyng told too profe-reed.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Mar 2005)

Looks like we have sum candidates four this sights spell en thread.  Wear won does knot spell words correctly, won is looked upon as uneducated.  Eye sea that sum take o fence two been culled from the heard dew two there short cumin's.  Eye wood like two point out that many cant understand watt they wrote, sew wright them off and ignore there posts.

Spell Cheque works grate, butt it will knot pick up every mistake.


----------



## patrick666 (2 Mar 2005)

I dun't need a edjucashun becuz I m to kewl fore scool... 

Dunt u peeple no that speling isntkewl.... kewl? i hav to go play dook nookum now!!!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (2 Mar 2005)

In the words of Homer Simpson:

"I am so smart, I am so smart, s-m-r-t!"


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2005)

Hit ape piers dat sum ppl still cum heir two yous wrong spelling inn there postes.  Won must bee conscience inn how there spelling and grammar is, sew they R able two pass educational requirements too enroll inn the Canadian Farces.  If won expects two get promoted, won must bee able two right memos and reports.  Hit is sew annoying and thyme consumming two try and translate poor english and grammar inn docs when proper english and grammar R knot yoused.


----------



## Uberman (25 Apr 2005)

Hookt on fonics werkd fer me


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2005)

Their are a large number hear who keep spelling 'There' wrong.  They're spelling is knot up too par four the course.  Their eye go, carrying on over they're faults, when eye no that there trying hard two bee correct bye using Spell Chequer and it doesn't find anything wrong.  Their is a problem, four me, when eye read things that don't make sens unless eye read them to or three times and correct all the mistakes in spelling.  Very time consuming.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

Dis tread is grate. Its funny wen peeple rite all weird and sheet. Makes it hard too reed. I could of wrote normal butt its juss not da same. Forget MSN speek, wee are way beeond dat. Gotta luv publik skewls.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Oct 2005)

I ain't much for that fancy book readun' So I will express it with a pic.

dielass

tss


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> NOD ER WON:
> A B, C D DUKS?
> M R KNOT!
> M R TEW!
> ...



C D E D B E FEET!
WELL OIL BEEF HOOKED
M R DUCKS


----------



## Spanky (9 Oct 2005)

*PLEASE STOP!  YOU'RE KILLING ME!  I SEE THIS STUFF ALL DAY AT SCHOOL AND IT MAKES ME CRAZY! :brickwall: :dontpanic:*


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Oct 2005)

I take it your at Teacher?
What grade?

Ben


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

This thread gives me great pains behind the eyes....reaching deep into my skull....


guhhhhhhh...it Hertz...d*mn it!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Oct 2005)

whale oil beef hook, two


----------



## scm77 (9 Oct 2005)

This thread is sofa king ree tawd id


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2005)

Although fun, you guys aren't using Spell Check on any of these, are you?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Although fun, you guys aren't using Spell Check on any of these, are you?



Yo holmes...spellcheck ain't fly....that sheet don't jive wit bein kewl....


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yo holmes...spellcheck ain't fly....that sheet don't jive wit bein kewl....



You guys aint down wit da 411 on da thug speek, yo


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You guys aint down wit da 411 on da thug speek, yo



nope.........and i'm glad i'm not !!

"if the ride is more fly...then you must buy"...........


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

indeed...mine was probably 3 years out of date...God I hate my generation


----------



## Jaxson (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> You guys aint down wit da 411 on da thug speek, yo



Alrizzle mizzle you nizzle to cizzle down on thizzle fizzle strizzle tizzle bizzle you gizzle hurt, if you wizzle tizzle thug, lizzle whizzle your sizzle thizzle should provizzle my poizzle about my bizzle on thizzle strizzle.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

that's stupizzle


----------



## aesop081 (9 Oct 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> Alrizzle mizzle you nizzle to cizzle down on thizzle fizzle strizzle tizzle bizzle you gizzle hurt, if you wizzle tizzle thug, lizzle whizzle your sizzle thizzle should provizzle my poizzle about my bizzle on thizzle strizzle.





			
				Sig_Des said:
			
		

> that's stupizzle



Yeah...i hate your generation too  ;D


----------



## Jaxson (9 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> that's stupizzle





			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah...i hate your generation too   ;D




Blame the online snoop dogg translator  ;D   i cant even remember what i originally wrote


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Oct 2005)

*Shudder*


			
				aesop081 said:
			
		

> Yeah...i hate your generation too   ;D



hmm...They make me feel bad for liking country music, liking to eat meat, not smoking pot, liking to wear my pants on my waist, using proper grammar.....


----------



## Spanky (9 Oct 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> I take it your at Teacher?
> What grade?
> 
> Ben



Grade 6


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Oct 2005)

Grade 6...

How many Gun emplacements do you have around your desk?


----------



## Spanky (10 Oct 2005)

:rofl: None, but they sure settle down when I pick up my claymore switch!
They are actually a good group, they just can't spell...... kind of like some denizens of this thread.


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Oct 2005)

My sister-in-law teaches a Grade 3 class.
She conned me into speaking to them about 
Ambulances and Paramedics.
Well there were 3, grade 3 classes that were invited.
I ended up speaking and demonstrating for 2 periods.
I had brought almost everthing we carry in the ambulance.
I was waiting for the "wrap it up signal," she forgot all about it.
The Horror, The Horror...

Kudo's to you!

Ben


----------



## Shadowhawk (10 Oct 2005)

Eye now have a hedake fum redin these posts. :-\

Ow!


----------



## Mappy (10 Oct 2005)

This thread is giving me a headache!


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

Spanky said:
			
		

> Grade 6



My son is in grade 6, and I have noticed his spelling sucks too. He is a good kid, in the band, sports and all that stuff, but he sucks at writing. I think alot of it stems back to being at the school we were in while living in the US during his formative years. They were not as strict on spelling and grammar as they were on the kids having a good idea and going with it. He has incredible ideas, but can't write them down properly so that he can properly convey what he is trying to say.


----------



## Jaxson (10 Oct 2005)

Lets not got off corse peepole, were misspelling things hear. ;D


----------



## Springroll (10 Oct 2005)

sorre. My misstak. i furgot i was supsosd to skruw up mi speleng.


----------



## Burrows (11 Oct 2005)

eye weent two de storr two bye sum pottaytoes and wen i gut dere da cupberd waz bear nakie.


----------



## Patroels (11 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Hit ape piers dat sum ppl still cum heir two yous wrong spelling inn there postes.  Won must bee conscience inn how there spelling and grammar is, sew they R able two pass educational requirements too enroll inn the Canadian Farces.  If won expects two get promoted, won must bee able two right memos and reports.  Hit is sew annoying and thyme consumming two try and translate poor english and grammar inn docs when proper english and grammar R knot yoused.



Ids spelled "rechoirmends"... Ged a fork'n grib.

Seriously though, it's the same thing over here. And we've even got three more letters (to f*ck things up with) than you!

Don't know if your browser will show the actual letters, but they are:
Ãƒâ€ =AE (pronounced as the first e in "spelled")
ÃƒËœ=OE (pronounced as... ?)
Ãƒâ€¦=AA  (pronounced as the O in "OH")

... And here endeth the lesson ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Oct 2005)

I think the points been made  no need to continue wasting bandwidth on this.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2008)

Bumpity bump......Where have all the educators gone?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Feb 2008)

I have a spelling checker 
It came with my PC 
It plane lee marks four my revue 
Miss steaks aye can knot sea. 
Eye ran this poem threw it, 
Your sure reel glad two no. 
Its vary polished in it's weigh 
My checker tolled me sew. 

A checker is a bless sing, 
It freeze yew lodes of thyme. 
It helps me right awl stiles two reed, 
And aides me when aye rime. 

Each frays come posed up on my screen 
Eye trussed too bee a joule 
The checker pour o'er every word 
To cheque sum spelling rule. 

Be fore a veiling checkers 
Hour spelling mite decline, 
And if were lacks or have a laps, 
We wood be maid to wine. 

Butt now bee cause my spelling 
Is checked with such grate flare, 
Their are know faults with in my cite, 
Of non eye am a wear. 

Now spelling does knot phase me, 
It does knot bring a tier. 
My pay purrs awl due glad den 
With wrapped words fare as hear. 

To rite with care is quite a feet 
Of witch won should be proud. 
And wee mussed dew the best wee can, 
Sew flaws are knot aloud. 

Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays 
Such soft ware four pea seas. 
And why I brake in two averse 
By righting want too pleas. 

OR

Eye halve a spelling chequer 
It came with my pea sea 
It plainly marques four my revue 
Miss steaks eye kin knot sea. 

Eye strike a key and type a word 
And weight four it two say 
Weather eye am wrong oar write 
It shows me strait a weigh. 

As soon as a mist ache is maid 
It nose bee fore two long 
And eye can put the error rite 
Its rarely ever wrong. 

Eye have run this poem threw it 
I am shore your pleased two no 
Its letter perfect in it's weigh 
My chequer tolled me sew.

 ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Feb 2008)

Eye just red oh ver the entirety of this thread, and Iam fairly certain Eye dyed a little on the inside. 
Now Eye can knot stop  :crybaby:

Why did you have to bring back this dead thread?? My head kills now! Damn you!

Midget


----------



## Strike (28 Feb 2008)

Thanks Sapper.

That's a good 5 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

No wonder so many Lefties find us "Ignorant Hicks".  Gee.  If we can't even get it right when we use words like "their", "there", and "they're" which are often being used incorrectly by so many on the site, then we are coming across as a bunch of backwoods hicks. 

So?  Does it really matter that today's graduates are illiterate?  Do we add to the problem or become part of the solution?  Which witch shall we burn?


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2008)

Its not that big a deal, is it?  We'll learn to eventually get off of this grammar kick we're on.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

I've been working on Telepathy for the past thirty years, with limited success.  Sadly, my psychic connections haven't been strong enough to last for longer periods of time.  Usually, if the other person is chewing gum, they invariably trip, and the connection is lost.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Now wildman.......I knew you were going to say that.......Are you chewing any gum by chance?


----------



## Shamrock (5 Oct 2008)

Unfortunately, APS also means a buildup of aluminium in the brain.  While not as effective, this buildup can function as an aluminium foil helmet, thus limiting the effectiveness of your psychic connections.  In a nutshell, your years of service have precluded your effectiveness in the Corps of Psychics and Mentalists.

Early research indicates their may be a workaround.  Certain metals, adhesives, and textiles can _enhance_ a psychic field.  Try inverting a collander and duct-taping it to your head.


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Oct 2008)

I here ya George...
thier house 
there are many items 
they're over there 
to coin a few
Then spelling puctuation cross the I's and Dot the T's.
Do your ABC's.
Some people are just lazy with thier spelling,,,
                       Regards all,,    
                        Scoty B


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

I don't know.  It just came to me.


----------



## wildman0101 (5 Oct 2008)

Booing an IP addy ...monitoring key strokes 
hacking or ????
     so your up dude
                         scoty b


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Put down the cup......


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2008)

wildman0101 said:
			
		

> Some people are just lazy with thier spelling,,,



The schools are not helping either.


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Which witch shall we burn?



Any butt eye.  >

No, really --- you're correct ---


----------



## George Wallace (5 Oct 2008)

Honestly..........I did not!


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> ...
> Early research indicates their there may be a workaround.  Certain metals, adhesives, and textiles can _enhance_ a psychic field.  Try inverting a collander and duct-taping it to your head.



 >


----------



## exgunnertdo (6 Oct 2008)

Ode to a Spell Checker

I have a spelling checker
I disk covered four my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot see. 

Eye ran this poem threw it.
Your sure real glad two no.
Its very polished in its weigh,
My checker tolled me sew. 

A checker is a blessing.
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when aye rime. 

Each frays comes posed up on my screen
Eye trussed too bee a joule.
The checker pours o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule. 

Bee fore wee rote with checkers
Hour spelling was inn deck line,
Butt now when wee dew have a laps,
Wee are not maid too wine. 

And now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
There are know faults in awl this peace,
Of nun eye am a wear. 

To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should be proud,
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaws are knot aloud. 

That's why eye brake in two averse
Caws Eye dew want too please.
Sow glad eye yam that aye did bye
This soft wear four pea seas. 

--Author Unknown


----------



## Strike (7 Oct 2008)

A note to the Mods:

This whole spelling situation is really starting to get on my nerves as well.  I'm at the point where I'm going to start getting really snarky and may end up pulling what Vern did on an earlier post in this thread.

Just so you know...in case you end up getting a couple of posts reported to you about the subject or me.


----------



## Big Foot (7 Oct 2008)

<rant>Maybe it's my English degree or maybe it's the fact that I find poor grammar and spelling thoroughly abhorrent, but I'm inclined to agree with the tone of this thread. I know people will start crying foul because they feel they're (not their or there) being picked on but something has to give. The spelling and consistent misuse of words and their homonyms is getting to a point where it is detrimental to the overall message of the site. I understand that this site is meant to be a place for discussion and debate but honestly, there is little debate to be had if people can't demonstrate even a basic level of understanding of the English language and know which words to use.</rant> As a somewhat interesting side note, after spell checking my post, I found that I had misspelled a couple of words. The moral of the story: always use the spell checker!  ;D

Edit to remove improper use of the word "ironic". Thanks to Shamrock for picking me up on that.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> This whole spelling situation is really starting to get on my nerves as well.  I'm at the point where I'm going to start getting really snarky and may end up pulling what Vern did on an earlier post in this thread.



To correct my usage but to not correct my grammatical errors?


----------



## Strike (8 Oct 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> To correct my usage but to not correct my grammatical errors?



I admit that my own grammar sucks - bad.  Spelling on the other hand...(when I use spell check).


----------



## tango22a (8 Oct 2008)

savil dere deygo
towsin buses inaro
nojo dems trux
summit cowsin summit dux

Cheers.

tango22a


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> I admit that my own grammar sucks - bad.



Same here. That being said, when people start typing "aloud" when it should be "allowed" ( and other "i spell it like it sounds" errors) , its just plain dumb.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (8 Oct 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Same here. That being said, when people start typing "aloud" when it should be "allowed" ( and other "i spell it like it sounds" errors) , its just plain dumb.



It's hard not to lose your "patients" isn't it?


----------



## aesop081 (8 Oct 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> It's hard not to lose your "patients" isn't it?



I tried to barry it all inside but it comes out at time !!!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2010)

Ta Da!

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act:

Low-literacy adults to increase 25% by 2031: report
08/09/2010 12:59:22 PM
CBC News 


LINK

*A new report predicts the number of Canadian adults with low literacy levels will increase 25 per cent by 2031, creating a 'literacy dilemma.'*

By 2031, more than 15 million Canadian adults - three million more than today - will have low literacy levels, the Canadian Council on Learning says in the report released Wednesday.

"Unless some action is taken to reverse this trend, the literacy dilemma we are facing can translate into profound challenges for Canada's social well-being and economic prosperity," the council warned.

With low literacy skills, a person can deal "only with simple, clear material involving uncomplicated tasks," the council said.

Adults who meet the minimum threshold for understanding and using information from text, such as news stories, editorials, poems and fiction, are considered to have low literacy. They aren't considered illiterate. The number of Canadians considered illiterate is "actually very small," the report said, without being specific.

The report cited research showing adults with low literacy levels have more health problems, earn less and live shorter lives than other adults.

"In order to maintain a healthy population and to stay competitive in a global environment, Canada must address these issues today - not 20 years from now," the council said.

The number of adults with low literacy will rise in Vancouver, Toronto, Ottawa and Montreal, the council predicted in the report, titled the Future of Literacy in Canada's Largest Cities.

The rise will be greatest in Ottawa (80 per cent, to 500,000 adults), followed by Toronto and Vancouver (64 per cent, to nearly 3.2 million and 1.3 million, respectively), and Montreal (20 per cent, to more than 1.8 million.)

Although their numbers will increase, adults with low literacy will make up a smaller proportion of the population in Toronto, Ottawa and Vancouver, and a larger proportion in Montreal.

"These new numbers challenge the popular belief that the state of literacy in Canada will improve over time given Canada's growth in post-secondary graduates," said Dr. Paul Cappon, chief executive of the Canadian Council on Learning.

Driving the changes in literacy levels are two growing populations, the report found: low-literacy immigrants and senior citizens, who tend to experience "learning loss as they age."

The CCL, whose mission is "to be a catalyst for lifelong learning across Canada," did not offer specific solutions to the country's literacy levels.



Do we really have to wait that long?


----------



## Sapplicant (8 Sep 2010)

Oh no!!! I sure hope this article has a positive *affect* on the education system before these low literacy levels negatively *effect* us all  ;D


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Sep 2010)

It has already affected the universities..... I was at the faculty orientation today and they started a presentation on the "10 Steps to Success" with:

1. Know why your here.

Maybe I should have chosen Western instead........


----------

